# Action Hobbies Yithian (H.P. Lovecraft)



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

My, what big...appendages...you have. 
















I could not resist this pairing of the Action Hobbies Yithian/Great Race of Yith (from the H.P. Lovecraft story "The Shadow Out of Time") with good ol' Vicki, the Monster Scenes Victim. 








It allowed me to combine my love of H.P. Lovecraft with my love of babe kits into one unlikely interdimensional booty call. 








The Action Hobbies kit was pretty good and went together well after some seam clean up and pinning. Recommended for all HPL fans. It's in Prehistoric Scenes/Monster Scenes scale of 1/13, so you can integrate it with those - in fact, the base is designed to fit with the PS kits (fits between the Tar Pit and the Flying Reptile).


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Very nice finish - do you mean the Flying reptile for where the base fits on the Prehistoric Scenes?


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Yep, it between the Tar Pit and the Flying Reptile, the brick base fits on the Hanging Cage to integrate both worlds. Excellent build up and paint job!


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Very nice finish - do you mean the Flying reptile for where the base fits on the Prehistoric Scenes?


Yes, that's what I meant - of course, they're *all *prehistoric! That's what I get for posting late at night!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Very cool looking creature, I've never read Lovecraft so I am unfamiliar with it. The coloring on it looks very realistic, if you can say that about a fictional creature. Nice base and lady too, great job.

Bob K.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Nice touch adding the lady!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Nice indeed! Adding the babe was a great choice to emphasis the horror of Lovecraft.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice build - the figure gives it more of a size reference. Great paintwork!
Steve


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Cool idea and a great looking paint job Paul!


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

scooke123 said:


> Nice build - the figure gives it more of a size reference. Great paintwork!
> Steve


 Thanks, yes, I did want a human figure to give it some idea of scale. But there was never any question it was going to be a babe!


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Night-Owl said:


> Cool idea and a great looking paint job Paul!


 Thanks! Now, hint, hint, if I could get a GS Scream Queen for these projects, I wouldn't have to use Vicki so much.


----------

